# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 10/4/20



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hope all is well.
Stay safe and wear a mask.
Wash your hands!


Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 4, 2020)

I finally managed to pickup this G519, the sun was near set when I was unpacking but I got a shot or two in. 










A few small consolation prizes for driving through White Rose & Carlisle, looking forward to ML! 





Nice early paperboy bags out of small town NJ. 

& 

Early Fisk Rubber factory labor strike picketing board with the original bit of string! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 4, 2020)

Great week, TOC to muscle bike stuff
I Need to get to a show to sell


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 4, 2020)

No one else wanted this on Friday night , but I really did , so I put an astronomical proxy  bid I thought no one would ever come close to  , and no one did . No other bidders so I got this wonderful piece of DELTA’s  war time history  for $10 . Recorded 117 days before Pearl Harbor  August 12 1941 and mailed out a month later , Sept. 12 1941  , I can’t wait to get it  to read the entire transcript


----------



## kccomet (Oct 4, 2020)

1964 super sport, old scout poster


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 4, 2020)

Picked up this “Bike-Kart” attachment at an antique/boutique deal over the weekend. Anybody seen this before?


----------



## biker (Oct 4, 2020)

Estate sale find.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2020)

@co


DonChristie said:


> Picked up this “Bike-Kart” attachment at an antique/boutique deal over the weekend. Anybody seen this before?
> 
> View attachment 1277798
> 
> ...




@Colby john has one! V/r Shawn


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 4, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> Picked up this “Bike-Kart” attachment




                    Well ,  Now I know what I need to clear those crowded Sidewalks !!    You found the Solution !!


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 4, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> Picked up this “Bike-Kart” attachment at an antique/boutique deal over the weekend. Anybody seen this before?
> 
> View attachment 1277798
> 
> ...



My shins hurt just looking at that!


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 4, 2020)

Driving down the street a few days ago, I stopped by a big pile of trash on the side of the road in front of a house and picked up a few vintage items.

Antique Laundry Wringer, Vintage copper garden sprinkler can, Vintage Ice Skates, and a wall hanging eagle.






Vintage Walnut Danish Chair Frame.









And a large set of walnut cabinet Jensen speakers that each weight 70 pounds.

I also tossed 4 ladders on top of the vehicle, one of them was a extension ladder.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 4, 2020)

I bought  a couple badges. Thank you for the Stutz Rust_Trader.  It's beautiful!  Barry


----------



## blackcat (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello;
Find an American wringer at a friend's house near LE MANS in FRANCE, an American camp in 1917-1918 was near his home.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 4, 2020)

ronbug said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1277818



That would look great on my green 1941 c-model.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 4, 2020)

I later found out the local town had a special day  where residents could toss anything out for pickup. I drove around the block and lost out on a mid 90's era gt full suspension mountain bike by just a few seconds.

As  I pulled up there was a jogger running down the street. Before I got out of the car the guy ran up to the bike, quickly checked it out, and then rode it away .

I later called my younger brother, and told him about the event, and he drove around the town the next morning before 6:00am and ended up picking up two bikes along with a few miscellaneous items. One of the bikes was a vintage sears ballon tire cruiser.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 4, 2020)

1962 Fleet


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 4, 2020)

NOS Torrington 8 & 10 pedals sealed in original wrapper's from who else, @Pedals Past.















Platipus Mountain Board with XT Wheels. The wheels are made by a local guy who has a dirtboard race in Cachagua every year. This board will stay indoors on the mini ramp, it rides good just slow and heavy, like riding an old bike. 



















Here is a link to last years madness, the end of the video has some great wipeouts with everyone drunk and trying to bomb a giant hill at warp speed......


----------



## srfndoc (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice set of standard cone wrench’s. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLF (Oct 4, 2020)

Picked up a set of Torrington 10’s for my Colson.

My brother happened upon two middle weight Murray’s out in the sticks of Idaho. I’m thinking I may build my first Klunker?

And finally, new Torrington 10 reproduction blocks for my Shelby.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 4, 2020)

I just pulled the tweeters out of these monsters, and found they were both blown. I had hope it was just some dirty pots. It's still a decent find considering the condition of the cabinets. The midrange and woofers drivers are all good.









You cant complain one bit about free!

About 2 years ago I sold a even earlier set of pulled working jensen horn tweeters for I think 135$ in a auction type listing. That other set of speakers had damaged woofers.

The dog follows me everywhere I go, and likes to sometimes sneaks into my photos. I think he just likes to look at me. If I start petting him he puts up with it for about a minute, and then wanders off just far enough to keep me in sight. When he was younger, he absolutely craved attention, but as he is aging,  he seems to like his own personal space more and more.

We got a pretty good contention, and he has established communication methods on what he needs or wants.

First he will stare me down, and If I do not react he will smack me this a paw, Once he gets my attention he will either run to the bathroom sink for water, or his food bag if he wants a treat.  He also runs to the door if he needs to go out. If I continue to ignore him, I have a Christmas bell on the door, and he rings it if he needs to get outside.

This is easy to train, but takes a while. Every single time I take him out, I first ask him if he wants to go out, and then shake the bell before we exit the door. It took a long time for him to get it.

My previous shepherd picked up on it as a pup right away almost instantly, and my previous Rottweiler never once figured it out.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 4, 2020)

A fantastic week, yee-ha!   Located a 1906 Hendee -Hedstrom Indian engine for the rolling chassis!   A perfect patina match.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 4, 2020)

Been a busy several weeks and haven't posted some recent finds.  Came across another Colson rear steer with Flyer badge.  Will get this one riding again after some front fork work. Then grabbed a dropstand for it.  








Then a 38' girls Colson came up with an interesting seat post.









Then stopped out by @the tinker to grab a Monark butterfly stand and bought a few seats too.  Always a good time talking to him.  


















Since I didn't have enough Colson's, I have to pick up this frame at MLC later this month.  Now to find a badge.











Stopped at the swap in Villa Park this morning and you guessed it, more Colson's.  A cool 20" with Davis Deluxe tire in good shape.  And then a 24" frame with Colson chain ring.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2020)

Technically this is a next week's find.
Just picked up this Huffman early this morning, sporting a strange serial number.
Has a "5M" prefix...hmmm, anybody?

11 1944 fork stamping.
I'm guessing that makes this a 1945.
I'll call it a 1944-45 Lightning Flyer with an early Cadet speedo.

Cool Military school decal on the fender 
RMA (Richmond Military Academy) is what the owner said.















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Oct 4, 2020)

The Chicago Biketober swap and show is still going on. I was the second person there, at 0630 this morning. Just got home. lots of Cabe members there, and tons of vintage bikes and parts. I promised myself I wouldn't buy anything, but promises are made to be broken. Brought 5 bikes there to sell and sold three and lots of parts. Bought this original Higgins saddle for 20 bucks



and a killer Monark springer for 35.



Big Don gave me this great looking bike tag as a gift for working a miracle on a couple of fenders with the roller. Does anyone know anything about this tag?



It has "DICK CO." 1946 stamped into it. Thanks to Neandertha, l  can now buy the wife a new burka. 


God, I love that woman of mine.
Speaking of wives, I asked Neanderthal if he told his wife what he paid for that Monark kickstand?



He just smiled. Typical bike guy. I took it off a Monark just like his, many years back. It finally found the right home. The one bike that I thought would sell, didn't. As I went to load it up, it was finally being looked at. Too bad, I decided to keep it and rat-rod it out with the Monark springer. I had a $150 price on this Colson and no one gave it a second look.



Can't figure that one out. Nice, straight pre-war bike. So, I guess I bought my own Colson. Didn't really want to sell it anyway. Had a good time at the swap, and that's what counts.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 4, 2020)

I didn’t buy anything at the swap meet today. That does happen once in a while . But a bike friend was nice enough to give me a part I’ve been hunting for a couple of years. I also stopped and picked up my grandfathers chair from his old machine shop we have been cleaning out for over a year. So I can use it I’m my home shop .


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 4, 2020)

I am absolutely loving my Orange Krate. A Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub with drum brake is on order from the UK. I had no idea such a thing existed, and in 28H, to match the rear wheel? Win!

The big challenge I see is figuring out the cable routing for the 3 speed in a way that sufficient tension can be applied.

Goal: to be able to ride it to work!


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 4, 2020)

Picked up a nice set of wheels that found a home on my project Hiawatha this past week.


----------



## oldy57 (Oct 4, 2020)

I have been away from bikes this year. This came to me this week. It had a Whizzer motor on it, he kept that. The bike looks like it was hit in rear, fender is folded and wheel is very bad. I have wheels to replace these and a pair of chrome fenders that will go on it. Also have a seat and clamp.


----------



## biker (Oct 4, 2020)

This too I think it's in decent shape needs some new leather.


----------



## biker (Oct 4, 2020)

Driving home from an estate sale noticed an open garage door with two guys working around a full of boxes and other stuff garage and two bikes by the garbage cans . Thought it was a garage sale so I turned around and asked they said no garage sale the bikes are being tossed out. Asked if I can have them they said sure. One is a Sears and the other is an almost New Schwinn World Tourist. Sears had in the basket two new tubes in boxes and pedals. Might make the Schwinn a personal rider since its a tall frame.


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 4, 2020)

42 New World 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 4, 2020)

Got this from a caber


----------



## JRE (Oct 4, 2020)

ronbug said:


> This too I think it's in decent shape needs some new leather.
> 
> View attachment 1278455



Nice I need to find one of those for my Shelby Project


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 4, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A fantastic week, yee-ha! Located a 1906 Hendee -Hedstrom Indian engine for the rolling chassis! A perfect patina match.



I can't wait to see these two amazing pieces come together...looks like a perfect match!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2020)

Been trying to resist bike purchases lately, but a few things managed to find their way into my garage these past few weeks...

1936 Huffman Roadmaster




Alum Delta Frontloader




Torpedo Hornlite guts.




3/4" Colson Lobdell seatpost




Tallboy teens Iver Johnson Truss


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 5, 2020)

Kramai88 said:


> 42 New World
> View attachment 1278482
> View attachment 1278483
> 
> ...



Loving this one, great color too!


----------



## stezell (Oct 5, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Been trying to resist bike purchases lately, but a few things managed to find their way into my garage these past few weeks...
> 
> 1936 Huffman Roadmaster
> View attachment 1278675
> ...



Looks like you're doing a pretty good job at resisting Mike, keep it up.


----------



## scott141 (Oct 5, 2020)

Thought y'all might enjoy a photo of a cool garden bike i found on a lawn in my neighborhood.  Must be a Green Bay Packers fan!


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 6, 2020)

I love those old industrial shop chairs. I have a set of 4 of them just like it ithat I keep in my basement in front of my work bench.

I remember using chairs just like this when I was in grade school shop class.


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 6, 2020)

These are two-wheelers but motorized. I got them from the Lane Motor Museum in Nashville. They are downsizing their motorcycle collection a bit. 1976 Suzuki RE5 Rotary



and 1963 Jawa 250


----------



## all riders (Oct 6, 2020)

rustystone2112 said:


> No one else wanted this on Friday night , but I really did , so I put an astronomical proxy  bid I thought no one would ever come close to  , and no one did . No other bidders so I got this wonderful piece of DELTA’s  war time history  for $10 . Recorded 117 days before Pearl Harbor  August 12 1941 and mailed out a month later , Sept. 12 1941  , I can’t wait to get it  to read the entire transcript
> 
> View attachment 1277784
> 
> ...



I recently passed up a Delta  ship-to-ship, handheld signal light---complete in the military box, It was cheap, should have bought it.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 6, 2020)

Does it look like this?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 6, 2020)

I just received the transcript & letter . Here’s the complete transcript , not that interesting but in the last pages where the letters from admirers of the broadcast are , there are a few familiar names / authors from the bicycle industry  - Seiss, Excelsior, Chicago Cycle Supply, Murray Ohio.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 6, 2020)

A 1940 Schwinn bicycle pamplet..


----------



## all riders (Oct 7, 2020)

rustystone2112 said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> View attachment 1279712



Yep, that's the same.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 10, 2020)

jd56 said:


> Technically this is a next week's find.
> Just picked up this Huffman early this morning, sporting a strange serial number.
> Has a "5M" prefix...hmmm, anybody?
> 
> ...



I was talking to that guy trying to get him to ship it to me but he stopped talking, guess I know why lol. Nice find, col bike.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Oct 11, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> I was talking to that guy trying to get him to ship it to me but he stopped talking, guess I know why lol. Nice find, col bike.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



Jim, sorry man...He mentioned someone wanted it shipped but, when I piped in he said come get it. He wanted a local pickup.
After I got more info, like the fork date stamp, I took the 2 hr drive to meet him.

He had some great looking pedal cars and Skippy wagons that he was considering selling, too.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 11, 2020)

Nothing to be sorry about, its a cool bike and at least a caber got it. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

